
AI sound/ cough classifier as Covid19 early warning system? - i_circo
Business owners considering re-opening their business are confronted with two very serious dilemmas:<p>1. How to ensure a safe working environment for their team &amp; clients without compromising convenience or privacy?  AND
2. How to set up an early warning system to manage the risk should an infection happen in the team?<p>PCR tests are obviously not an option. Immunity registries are potentially interesting, but unrealistic. Besides, there is no evidence that antibodies will avoid a new infection or transmission.<p>I have been thinking a lot about acoustic surveillance. Basically, using an app on employees&#x2F; residents phones, or installing dedicated devices around the premises, that run an AI acoustic classifier that can identify coughs &amp; sneezes.<p>At any given point in time, there is a spectrum of &quot;normal&quot; frequency of coughing&#x2F; sneezing in any given location. Sound monitoring happens in real time, which means that any deviation from the benchmark will be immediately obvious and owners can react quickly by isolating risk areas, quarantines, tests and so on as needed.<p>This can be done at the level of a campus&#x2F; facility, but also at municipal&#x2F; community levels.<p>What does everyone think? Feasable?
======
verdverm
I have allergies, will you include everyone who does as a Covid possibility?

Think about false positives and what that would mean inside and outside of the
application

